# What is the best diver watch in the world?



## Bolaberlim (Jul 30, 2009)

I mean the best of the best? In terms of qualiy, design, funcionality, image, etc... what is the best of all the wonderful watches out there, is there an extinct one that surpasses the current ones? Let's see what are the opinions of the experts out there.

My experience with top of the line watches is VERY limited, but from what I see around on the web and on this forum, one that I find outstanding is the Seiko marinemaster 300. I also like a lot of other watches like the Panerai Submersible- any one of them-, the DSSD, or a myriad of other options, but if I had to chose the BEST one, I don't know which one would it be.

What's your opinion?


----------



## Janne (Apr 16, 2007)

Bolaberlim said:


> I mean the best of the best? In terms of qualiy, design, funcionality, image, etc...


Not easy to say. JLC Master Compressor, Blancpain 50 Fathoms, Rolex Deepsea?


----------



## cadguy (Jan 16, 2009)

Casio Gshock 200-series Frogman.


----------



## Rhino-Ranch (Oct 19, 2008)

D.W.P 
*Dive Watch Project* 
soon to be released


----------



## feilong108 (Jun 3, 2008)

Rolex


----------



## 00Photo (Jan 4, 2008)

PITA 
http://www.pita.es/


----------



## vjb.knife (Feb 11, 2006)

You will probably get as many different answers to this as there are members on this forum. I would say Rolex Submariner followed closely by the Seiko Marinemaster 300 meter automatic.


----------



## HelloNasty1 (Jul 8, 2007)

Rolex and a few others.


----------



## Dr.Brian (Jan 2, 2007)




----------



## TheWalrus (Mar 16, 2009)

I'd say the Rolex Sea-Dweller. From what I've read and heard. I'm certainly not fortunate enough to own one though. A second choice might be the DOXA 750 T, which, by all accounts I've read is a classic for a reason. You can't overlook the Seiko Marine Master either. 

I personally think that once you get to a certain point it's really just a matter of taste though.


----------



## manitoujoe (Aug 28, 2007)

The one you like.


----------



## subkrawler (Oct 26, 2006)

We did something similar in a thread from back in May. Check here.

For my style of diving, the original PloProf still stands as the best.


----------



## lvt (Sep 15, 2009)

manitoujoe said:


> The one you like.


You are absolutely right |>

For me the best diver watch is :








​
For less than $200.00 it's amazing...


----------



## jason_recliner (Feb 2, 2009)

I'm neither a diver nor an expert, but I'm going to go with an Aqualand of some sort. Seems to me like an indication of depth would be useful whilst underwater. I've never read about anyone having trouble with their Aqualand, either, so they sound extremely reliable.


----------



## domino (Feb 26, 2008)

Since most of them perform about the same, and fit and finish is pretty similar once you get to a certain level, I would go by which ones are classics and icons.

So, Rolex Sea Dweller and Sub, Blancpain Fifty Fathoms, Omega Ploprof and maybe a couple other Omegas, Doxas, and Seiko would all be in contention. Forced to pick one - Rolex Sea Dweller or Sub (OK, that's two, but you get the point).


----------



## TheWalrus (Mar 16, 2009)

jason_recliner said:


> I'm neither a diver nor an expert, but I'm going to go with an Aqualand of some sort. Seems to me like an indication of depth would be useful whilst underwater. I've never read about anyone having trouble with their Aqualand, either, so they sound extremely reliable.


Yeah, but that's what you have a dive computer for. If that fails, you're just going to head slowly back to the surface anyway.


----------



## philipa42000 (May 27, 2008)

I would put these in the running....


----------



## jason_recliner (Feb 2, 2009)

Perhaps not everybody uses a dive computer? Presumably somebody who does dive figured it is a good idea to combine some of the functionality of a dive computer with a watch that can be worn for everyday use, thus negating the need for a dedicated dive computer (one more thing to buy, one more piece of gear to lug around, one more thing to break) in some light duty recreational dive situations (for example, reef diving on a tropical holiday).

On a less pragmatic level, I think aqualands look great, tough, functional. I remember seeing magazine ads for them in the mid-late 80s (in national geographic I think) and just being blown away by the look and the tech.

And if we're talking the "best" dive watch, a dive watch that can measure, record, and communicate the depth and other dive related information, and is equally functional in all other areas (i.e. it doesn't leak), is "better" than one which cannot.



TheWalrus said:


> Yeah, but that's what you have a dive computer for. If that fails, you're just going to head slowly back to the surface anyway.


----------



## kiwidj (Sep 24, 2007)

manitoujoe said:


> The one you like.


:-!


----------



## TheWalrus (Mar 16, 2009)

jason_recliner said:


> Perhaps not everybody uses a dive computer? Presumably somebody who does dive figured it is a good idea to combine some of the functionality of a dive computer with a watch that can be worn for everyday use, thus negating the need for a dedicated dive computer (one more thing to buy, one more piece of gear to lug around, one more thing to break) in some light duty recreational dive situations (for example, reef diving on a tropical holiday).
> 
> On a less pragmatic level, I think aqualands look great, tough, functional. I remember seeing magazine ads for them in the mid-late 80s (in national geographic I think) and just being blown away by the look and the tech.
> 
> And if we're talking the "best" dive watch, a dive watch that can measure, record, and communicate the depth and other dive related information, and is equally functional in all other areas (i.e. it doesn't leak), is "better" than one which cannot.


They are very cool. But I don't think anyone would use one to the exclusion of a dive computer.


----------



## trapmonkey (May 10, 2007)

oooh my opinion is Rolex (deep sea) sea dweller...but i also like Doxa 750T, Doxa Sea conqueror, Oris Titan small seconds and Pro Diver Chrono, Sinn U1, UX and U1 Black, omega sea master pro or the planet ocean pro and the IWC aquatimers (old models with internal bezels) and some breitlings. These are tool divers rather than straight divers.

The higher end fashionable divers that i like are the blancpain, UN and JLC master compressor.

honestly the sea dweller (ds) has them all beat!


----------



## Bolaberlim (Jul 30, 2009)

Rhino-Ranch said:


> D.W.P
> *Dive Watch Project*
> soon to be released


I've been keeping my eye on that one...


----------



## Bolaberlim (Jul 30, 2009)

cadguy said:


> Casio Gshock 200-series Frogman.


I'm pretty sure that's one of the best values out there, but the BEST watch? I doubt it. Then again I never actually held one, so feel free to tell me why it's better than other options I'm seeing here. :thanks


----------



## Bolaberlim (Jul 30, 2009)

So far I see some preference for the Rolex sub or Sea dweller. Also some coments on Seiko MM300, wich I already expected, and Blancpain. Some very good watches here. What is interisting about these answers is that by excluding the price, and excluding VALUE as a factor, I'm getting a good idea of what people DON'T think are the best watches. What's left unsaid is sometimes as important as what is said, and I'm seeing some heavyweights missing here...

Let's see if they show up...

Remember, the BEST diver watch, the one that is better built, better designed, better everything!


----------



## lam1611 (Jun 13, 2006)

The next one you'll order ?


----------



## ecalzo (Oct 18, 2006)

Bell&Ross BR02......:think:
Anonimo or ennebi........:think:

http://www.anonimo.com/it/models/millemetri.html
http://www.ennebiwatch.com/


----------



## smalls (Jun 9, 2008)

My vote, Submariner. I'm a little biased though because I love mine.


----------



## t20569cald (Sep 5, 2009)

Mine when i make it.!


----------



## masx (Dec 26, 2008)

Blancpain 50 Fathoms!!!!
History, qulaity & class...


----------



## Redrum (Sep 17, 2008)

MINE!......
(because it's mine)

Next topic should be 
what is the best dress watch


----------



## lysanderxiii (Oct 4, 2006)

This is almost a "how long is a piece of string?" question, no real answer.

If by "best" you mean all the things you mentioned _and price_, one of the many Seikos would be the answer. (I find analog easier to read than digitals, even elapsed time, so I find all analog "better" than digitals.)

My personal favorite diver's watch is a Benrus Type I followed closely by a Type II.


----------



## newmedia (Dec 9, 2008)

all depends on how deep you want to dive.o|


----------



## Kent108 (Jan 17, 2007)

For me, the best diver in the world is whatever I happen to choose to wear that day. Therefore, today, the best diver in the world is a Seiko Sumo. :-d



Bolaberlim said:


> I mean the best of the best? In terms of qualiy, design, funcionality, image, etc... what is the best of all the wonderful watches out there, is there an extinct one that surpasses the current ones? Let's see what are the opinions of the experts out there.
> 
> My experience with top of the line watches is VERY limited, but from what I see around on the web and on this forum, one that I find outstanding is the Seiko marinemaster 300. I also like a lot of other watches like the Panerai Submersible- any one of them-, the DSSD, or a myriad of other options, but if I had to chose the BEST one, I don't know which one would it be.
> 
> What's your opinion?


----------



## lexvil (May 2, 2008)

Bolaberlim said:


> I'm pretty sure that's one of the best values out there, but the BEST watch? I doubt it. Then again I never actually held one, so feel free to tell me why it's better than other options I'm seeing here. :thanks


The Frogman has many more usable features than any "conventional" dive watch, you have a dive timer with automatic interval, need to time a specific activity while diving use the stopwatch, want to set your safety stop and keep track of the other times? Use the countdown timer. The 200 series frogs are very well made with a titanium or stainless watch which is covered with a rubber bezel for protection, it is not a plastic watch.
















you can have different colors if you like but black is most often seen
























A 200 series frog can be bought for less $ than the cost of servicing a mechanical dive watch and since they are solar power no need to open them up.
I'm a recent convert to digital and it has more to do with my liking to have one type of tool while diving, computers are digital and I use a hose-less SPG to integrated into my computer so I'm all digital, no mental gear switching between analog and digital for me, i like to keep things as simple as possible so I have given up on analog watches.
As for the best dive watch in analog it's hard to choose between most of those mentioned as the all do the same thing, pick the one whose look you like, all have the same simple time restrictions of doing one thing at a time {so long as you don't bump the bezel} In reality the bang for the buck is the Suunto D4 which is a full dive computer {i use it as a back up to the Sol} and it is pretty tough but I don't feel it will hold up to the knock around toughness of the frog as an everyday wrist "tool" but I would bet it will toss off more abuse than any mechanical out there.
They aren't pretty and the new 1000 series is a much better tool than the 200 series but they do surpass every other diver out there is usefulness and all of the busyness on the display actually serves a purpose.


----------



## Bolaberlim (Jul 30, 2009)

lysanderxiii said:


> This is almost a "how long is a piece of string?" question, no real answer.
> 
> If by "best" you mean all the things you mentioned _and price_, one of the many Seikos would be the answer. (I find analog easier to read than digitals, even elapsed time, so I find all analog "better" than digitals.)
> 
> My personal favorite diver's watch is a Benrus Type I followed closely by a Type II.


Price doesn't really matter for this thread, it's about quality not bang for buck! The BEST diver watch anybody could ever buy!!

I'm seeing a clear favorite so far...


----------



## Bolaberlim (Jul 30, 2009)

newmedia said:


> all depends on how deep you want to dive.o|


Dive? What's that?


----------



## Bolaberlim (Jul 30, 2009)

Kent108 said:


> For me, the best diver in the world is whatever I happen to choose to wear that day. Therefore, today, the best diver in the world is a Seiko Sumo. :-d


Do you mean that in your opinion there are no better watches than the ones you have? Lucky guy!

In the list of what I think are the best watches in the world, I have none of them :-(

It's not about personal ownership, because I do love the ones I have, it's about top of the line quality, design, finishing, movement, etc... disregarding price. The great ones are way too expensive for my wallet...


----------



## craniotes (Jul 29, 2006)

masx said:


> Blancpain 50 Fathoms!!!!
> History, quality & class...
> 
> 
> ...


​
Give me one of these (y'all can keep the 45mm production model), and I'll die happy.

Regards,
Adam


----------



## toxicavenger (May 23, 2009)

Alot of nice watches here listed but not ones I can afford. Since I can't afford them then I won't recommend something I have no idea about. So IMO the best one for me is the Marcello C Tridente!:-!


----------



## plustardi (Jan 22, 2008)

The one I/you buy next!


----------



## vjb.knife (Feb 11, 2006)

newmedia said:


> all depends on how deep you want to dive.o|


I don't think this is a very reasonable criteria as most "diving watches" are rated to at least 200 meters which is deeper than more than 99.9999% of 'divers' will ever go. In fact, it is five times deeper than 99.9999% of 'divers' should ever go.

That being said; how deep you want to go has very little bearing on the watch you should choose.


----------



## Bolaberlim (Jul 30, 2009)

lexvil said:


> The Frogman has many more usable features than any "conventional" dive watch, you have a dive timer with automatic interval, need to time a specific activity while diving use the stopwatch, want to set your safety stop and keep track of the other times? Use the countdown timer. The 200 series frogs are very well made with a titanium or stainless watch which is covered with a rubber bezel for protection, it is not a plastic watch.
> 
> A 200 series frog can be bought for less $ than the cost of servicing a mechanical dive watch and since they are solar power no need to open them up.
> I'm a recent convert to digital and it has more to do with my liking to have one type of tool while diving, computers are digital and I use a hose-less SPG to integrated into my computer so I'm all digital, no mental gear switching between analog and digital for me, i like to keep things as simple as possible so I have given up on analog watches.
> ...


You make a very interesting case for the Frogman!! I do like my G's, and one of my favorite watches is a Ti Protrek tough solar. Combining the best of both worlds is compeling, and I can see why there are so many fans. Good choice!!

Cheers!!


----------



## Nehoc (Dec 31, 2008)

This?










6000m of ISO certified toughness. It wasn't designed to be a pretty thing, it was designed as the toughest tool possible. This watch will go to hell and back with you. For me, this is the best pure dive watch. Designed for the extreme, it even puts the DSSD and the Pita Oceana to shame when it comes to toughness and water resistance.

And yes, each and every watch in the series is tested to 7500m to meet ISO6425.

I don't think it gets better than this. Even the liquid-filled watches aren't that tough, since they are less shock resistant that this thing is (tested to everything from having a truck run over it to dynamite blasts, to shotgun shots, etc.)

I kow most people wouldn't even consider this watch given its dimensions, but man, if you want tough, this is as tough as it gets (as of today).

Dan


----------



## Chauncy7 (Apr 13, 2007)

Nehoc said:


> This?
> 
> 
> 
> ...


|>


----------



## cadguy (Jan 16, 2009)

I totally agree with you. The best diver is one which can handle any abuse that the diver throws at it. I don't think any automatic analog can take as much abuse as a Frogman. The Frogman is built for longevity and cost!



lexvil said:


> The Frogman has many more usable features than any "conventional" dive watch, you have a dive timer with automatic interval, need to time a specific activity while diving use the stopwatch, want to set your safety stop and keep track of the other times? Use the countdown timer. The 200 series frogs are very well made with a titanium or stainless watch which is covered with a rubber bezel for protection, it is not a plastic watch.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Bolaberlim (Jul 30, 2009)

What frogman would you recomend? the 200? What about the 9900?


----------



## cadguy (Jan 16, 2009)

I'll go for any 200-series Frogman. One of the best-looking ones are the Dawn Black, Brazilian or the MIRB versions.



Bolaberlim said:


> What frogman would you recomend? the 200? What about the 9900?


----------



## vjb.knife (Feb 11, 2006)

Nehoc said:


> This?
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Dynamite blasts??? I don't think so. Buy what you like, but tough does not necessarily equal best.


----------



## TheWalrus (Mar 16, 2009)

vjb.knife said:


> I don't think this is a very reasonable criteria as most "diving watches" are rated to at least 200 meters which is deeper than more than 99.9999% of 'divers' will ever go. In fact, it is five times deeper than 99.9999% of 'divers' should ever go.
> 
> That being said; how deep you want to go has very little bearing on the watch you should choose.


Is there a reason you put 'divers' in quotation marks?


----------



## Nehoc (Dec 31, 2008)

vjb.knife said:


> Dynamite blasts??? I don't think so. Buy what you like, but tough does not necessarily equal best.


http://20000feet.com/?play=explosion

I don't usually make things up ;-). Now I didn't actually check to see what explosive they used. Perhaps it isn't actual dynamite. Still, it's pretty impressive.

Anyway, I agree with you that "toughest isn't necessarily best". But for Dive watches, where it's kind of a tool watch world, the toughest watch has a strong case (pun definitely intended) as a contender for the "best dive watch" title.

On the other hand, I also agree with the general theme emerging from the thread: There is not ONE best watch. To each his own.

Still, I couldn't let a thread like this go by without bringing up this monster ;-)

Cheers!
Dan


----------



## MarkJnK (Nov 10, 2006)

its hard to argue the logic of the Frogman, but since I have no experience with quartz, especially digital, I'll focus more on the automatics.

There are many that could fit the bill of being the best. Most mentioned already. To me, the one that take sthe top spot has to be a tool watch, with every feature purely designed for purpose, and with a set of features honed over the years to accomplish one goal, to be a reliable rugged time piece for diving in harsh conditions.

With that in mind, I say the Ploprof 1200m is about as purpose built as they come. The locking bezel is the feature that sets it apart from the masses of other top candidates like the Deepsea, FF and others.

Now if you ask which is the best dive watch that can also serve double duty as an every day watch, then the Deepsea would be my vote.


----------



## Sponon (Aug 12, 2009)

Impossible to say. Every person have different opinions. 

But if I would be the judge, it would be easy, 

Panerai Submersible series. that´s a NO BRAINER:-!


----------



## vjb.knife (Feb 11, 2006)

TheWalrus said:


> Is there a reason you put 'divers' in quotation marks?


Not particularly.


----------



## Dimitris (Jul 3, 2007)

What is the best diver watch? the best car? the best food? the most beautiful woman? etc. Zillion of answers.
Today there are tenths of very very good choices, modern or vintage. 
"The holy five" of divers: Rolex Submariner/SD, BP FF, Doxa Sub, Ω Ploprof, Seiko Tuna.
Well known brands: IWC Aquatimer, UN Maxi Marine Diver, Ω Seamaster/PO, Seiko MM, GP SH, Panerai Submersible, Eterna KonTiki, Fortis MM, JLC M Compressor, B&R 02, Anonimos, Breitlings, Sinns and many others.
Boutique brands: Ennebi Fondale, Stowa Prodiver, Linde Werdelin Oktopus, Kobolds, UTSes, Zinexes and many others.
Quartz: Citizen, G-Shocks, Suuntos.

My favorit Baume & Mercier Capeland S XXL.










Regards
Dimitris


----------



## vjb.knife (Feb 11, 2006)

Nehoc said:


> http://20000feet.com/?play=explosion
> 
> I don't usually make things up ;-). Now I didn't actually check to see what explosive they used. Perhaps it isn't actual dynamite. Still, it's pretty impressive.
> 
> ...


I did figure that they did a test of some sort and it is relatively impressive although I thought it was funny that they called it real life. I would not care much about my watch if something similar happened while I was wearing it.

Gamsit is a German manufacture gel explosive and at 5000 meters per second is a medium burn rate bulk charge use that they probably use at that quarry to break up rock and is similar to dynamite.

This type of demonstration can be impressive to watch but with such an uncontrolled situation it is hard to calculate the actual acceleration that the watch underwent. The g-force that the other watch saw was most likely much higher because the watch was probably much lighter. I am not trying to totally discount this test as it is still pretty cool, but there is more to it than what is evident to the casual observer. During my diving training I went to an underwater demolition school and did a fair amount of testing and experimentation with a wide variety of explosives and types of charges under relatively controlled conditions.

The initiation, placement, shape and distance of an explosive charge is critical to its effect and that was never shown very clearly. They used about 1/2 pound of this explosive. I could do a test under my controlled conditions with 1 ounce of the explosive of my choice and I can easily guarantee that no watch on the planet would survive. Would it really prove anything to me or anyone else? Probably not, but it would be a cool way to waste several thousand dollars. However, it was impressive that the bracelet was still intact and that the watch was still running after their test explosion. But, I would still like to know what happened to the other watch that they "could not find". Their claim was that it was "disintegrated". I am certain that this is not the case, thrown a pretty good distance is the real answer.

The bottom line for me is that there is not really anything that would impress me enough to want to wear that watch. I have quite a few watches that stand up very well to everything that I have done to them, which are considerably rough, real life situations and I have had no problems, and I don't have to have over a pound of metal strapped to my wrist to tell the time.


----------



## Verydark (Mar 19, 2006)

Best diver? for diving? No doubt: the frogman. Rolex, Breitlings, GP, Omegas and etc are "desk divers" to say the best, they were divers a long time ago, nowdays they are just high quality pieces of jewelry, almost the only ones a man can wear, but just that. Some poeple may thinks they´re buying a "tool" watch when they take a Rolex but the fact is that 99% of that people never dive seriously, not even recreational... marketing make us think we are supermans for wearing some watches but the truth is that real "action mans" wears G-Shock and most of us just talk sitting on a desk. That said i much prefer an Omega PO than a frogman, but for diving there´s no possible comparison.


----------



## Kent108 (Jan 17, 2007)

The best watch in the world is one that I can and do enjoy the most. Therefore, as beautiful as--for example--the JLC Master Compressor is, since I do not and probably will never own one, it's disqualified. It's useless to me if I can't wear it.

Anyway, asking which is the best watch in the world is an unanswerable question. Too many qualitative and subjective criteria out there, and too hard to get everyone to agree on the same criteria for comparison.

Do we talk about prestige? Mass market appeal/resale value? If we value "toughness," is depth rating more important than tegimented or superhardened steel? Is an innovative movement such as the Seiko Spring Drive a better technical accomplishment than the crown on a Fortis, which doesn't need to be screwed down to provide water resistance? Is an artisanally made watch like UTS a better or worse thing than a mass-produced watch like Rolex or Seiko? Does historical significance count? If so, does that mean a Doxa is good but Zinex isn't?

It's like asking what the best road car in the world is: Is it a speed demon like the Bugatti Veyron or a plush luxury car like a Rolls Royce or Bentley or an off-road monster like a Hummer? All three of these require a lot of maintenance, so maybe the Honda Accord is better?



Bolaberlim said:


> Do you mean that in your opinion there are no better watches than the ones you have? Lucky guy!
> 
> In the list of what I think are the best watches in the world, I have none of them :-(
> 
> It's not about personal ownership, because I do love the ones I have, it's about top of the line quality, design, finishing, movement, etc... disregarding price. The great ones are way too expensive for my wallet...


----------



## Bolaberlim (Jul 30, 2009)

Dimitris said:


> What is the best diver watch? the best car? the best food? the most beautiful woman? etc. Zillion of answers.
> Today there are tenths of very very good choices, modern or vintage.
> "The holy five" of divers: Rolex Submariner/SD, BP FF, Doxa Sub, Ω Ploprof, Seiko Tuna.
> Well known brands: IWC Aquatimer, UN Maxi Marine Diver, Ω Seamaster/PO, Seiko MM, GP SH, Panerai Submersible, Eterna KonTiki, Fortis MM, JLC M Compressor, B&R 02, Anonimos, Breitlings, Sinns and many others.
> ...


I still resent that we lost EURO 2004 :-|


----------



## Bolaberlim (Jul 30, 2009)

Kent108 said:


> The best watch in the world is one that I can and do enjoy the most. Therefore, as beautiful as--for example--the JLC Master Compressor is, since I do not and probably will never own one, it's disqualified. It's useless to me if I can't wear it.
> 
> Anyway, asking which is the best watch in the world is an unanswerable question. Too many qualitative and subjective criteria out there, and too hard to get everyone to agree on the same criteria for comparison.
> 
> ...


Best Luxury car- Rolls Royce
Best 4x4- Mercedes G
Best Sports car- Porsche 911

Simple. Some people have a diferent opinion, I'm sure, but I'm not comparing pocket watches with Diver watches, so I can't compare a 4x4 with a luxury car. In each segment there is usually one that is better than all the rest, while ascertaining wich one is it, different people will value some traits more than others, and come to different conclusions. And it's those conclusions that I'm interested in, and preferably how the reached those conclusions. Someone in this thread made a pretty solid case for a Casio, and with so many watches with more history and a bigger price tag, it's funny that at this point I tend to agree with him.
However I do like to have a wide variety of opinions, and this thread isn't the World cup were a clear winner is chosen, it's a group of people with similar interests giving their opinion about watches. When all is said and done, what we'll have is not the best watch in the world, but what a significant number of people believe is the best watch in the world. And maybe more importantly, that nobody thinks that a few very expensive watches out there are the best! So far that is the most interesting opinion I got from this thread, the absence of a few heavyweights.

For the record, I do think that small brands like Zinex would be hard to outperform by any other big brand, I also think that they won't get many (if any) votes, simply because they produced so few watches that statisticaly the chances that of the 60 or so posters in this thread a few will have their watch and think it is superior to any other watch they own or have ever owned or seen! When compared with the thousands of Seikos or Rolex in the market. It's just a matter of probabilities.

Cheers!


----------



## weklund (Apr 17, 2006)

My Trusty Rolex 1680 Submariner. Vintage 1980. Acrylic crystal, bidirectional bezel with date. The original tool watch......
















​


----------



## DanielRussel (Apr 13, 2008)

Emboss scuba master ceramic.

see attached


----------



## Bolaberlim (Jul 30, 2009)

DanielRussel said:


> Emboss scuba master ceramic.
> 
> see attached


OK. I'll ask...Why is that, the best diver watch in the world? :think:


----------



## TheWalrus (Mar 16, 2009)

Bolaberlim said:


> OK. I'll ask...Why is that, the best diver watch in the world? :think:


Well it's made to be worn ironically, I'd assume. And it's a well known fact that sharks find irony to be the least appetizing meal of all.


----------



## vjb.knife (Feb 11, 2006)

Verydark said:


> Best diver? for diving? No doubt: the frogman. Rolex, Breitlings, GP, Omegas and etc are "desk divers" to say the best, they were divers a long time ago, nowdays they are just high quality pieces of jewelry, almost the only ones a man can wear, but just that. Some poeple may thinks they´re buying a "tool" watch when they take a Rolex but the fact is that 99% of that people never dive seriously, not even recreational... marketing make us think we are supermans for wearing some watches but the truth is that real "action mans" wears G-Shock and most of us just talk sitting on a desk. That said i much prefer an Omega PO than a frogman, but for diving there´s no possible comparison.


Believe and dive whatever you like, there are certain advantages to G-Shocks (mostly cost), but there is nothing wrong with diving a Rolex, etc.; I have have taken them diving many times deeper and in rougher environments than most people on this board and in general have.

The best dive watch is the one that you like and will wear in the water, for you it's obviously a G for me it is not.


----------



## Kent108 (Jan 17, 2007)

HA!! :-d:-d



TheWalrus said:


> Well it's made to be worn ironically, I'd assume. And it's a well known fact that sharks find irony to be the least appetizing meal of all.


----------



## TheWalrus (Mar 16, 2009)

vjb.knife said:


> Believe and dive whatever you like, there are certain advantages to G-Shocks (mostly cost), but there is nothing wrong with diving a Rolex, etc.; I have have taken them diving many times deeper and in rougher environments than most people on this board and in general have.
> 
> The best dive watch is the one that you like and will wear in the water, for you it's obviously a G for me it is not.


Exactly. To draw the car analogy (that hasn't been done on here before, has it), to say that Rolexes, etc. are _just _desk divers is like saying that the Porsche 911 is _just_ a fancy commuter car. In fact it's not. It's a purpose bred street legal race car. It was designed for that purpose, and the newest versions of the 911 are every bit as capable of jumping onto the track and performing... and that is irrespective of the fact that the typical purchaser of the car is now a paunchy, middle-aged, upper class business type with compensation issues.


----------



## MarkJnK (Nov 10, 2006)

weklund said:


> My Trusty Rolex 1680 Submariner. Vintage 1980. Acrylic crystal, bidirectional bezel with date. The original tool watch......


I'm not rtying to criticize your choice, this is a beautiful watch with a rich history. But doesn't a bi-directional bezel disqualify this watch as a safe diving watch? Especially with todays standards of uni-directional and locking bezels?


----------



## lysanderxiii (Oct 4, 2006)

TheWalrus said:


> Is there a reason you put 'divers' in quotation marks?


I cannot speak for anyone else, but I use the quotation marks for a specific reason.

There are two types of diver's watches: diver's watches (without quotes) are all those watches used by people who dive and includes such watches as GMT Masters, Ironmen, G-Shocks etc, that may or may not be specifically designed and avertised as intended for diving, and "diver's watches" which are only those watches tested under ISO 6425.


----------



## Bolaberlim (Jul 30, 2009)

TheWalrus said:


> Well it's made to be worn ironically, I'd assume. And it's a well known fact that sharks find irony to be the least appetizing meal of all.


I will never mention sharks again...


----------



## DanielRussel (Apr 13, 2008)

Because that watch gives it's manufacturer the best production / cost ratio and the guys made it became very rich.
So rich they can probably afford themselves a whole bunch of real dive watches mentioned above..

This is a no-name Japanese made watch with a cheap Miyota sells here for more than 1000$, and people buy them as a style / fashion statement due to aggressive marketing and strong product positioning as "high-level Swiss-made luxury watch collection.."


----------



## TheWalrus (Mar 16, 2009)

DanielRussel said:


> Because that watch gives it's manufacturer the best production / cost ratio and the guys made it became very rich.
> So rich they can probably afford themselves a whole bunch of real dive watches mentioned above..
> 
> This is a no-name Japanese made watch with a cheap Miyota sells here for more than 1000$, and people buy them as a style / fashion statement due to aggressive marketing and strong product positioning as "high-level Swiss-made luxury watch collection.."


Being the brainchild of snake-oil salesmen does not make a dive watch great.


----------



## AAWATCHES (May 2, 2009)

vjb.knife said:


> Believe and dive whatever you like, ...
> The best dive watch is the one that you like and will wear in the water, ....[/QUOT
> 
> I have to agree, there have been many dive watches mentioned here and many of them are very good quality and would make excellent dive watches. I have used a Rolex, Seiko, Omega and several others.
> The bottom line is what you are comfortable with and what you can afford. One more thing, diving is rough and I would recommend wearing a watch that is good but also one you don't mind breaking or losing, so if you want to wear a 10,000 dollar watch, make sure you can afford to lose it or break it...


----------



## FranClar (Nov 1, 2009)

Doxa 5000T, Seiko MM and Casio Frogman 

greetings


----------



## jason_recliner (Feb 2, 2009)

Fair enough, you accept that there is a large element of subjectivity to this thread. But what this thread will tell you is what a bunch of watch colelctors think is the best dive watch. If you genuinely want to get a good idea of the best dive watche*s*, you would do better to post this question on a diving forum. Most of us don't dive.



Bolaberlim said:


> Best Luxury car- Rolls Royce
> Best 4x4- Mercedes G
> Best Sports car- Porsche 911
> 
> ...


----------



## Bolaberlim (Jul 30, 2009)

jason_recliner said:


> Fair enough, you accept that there is a large element of subjectivity to this thread. But what this thread will tell you is what a bunch of watch colelctors think is the best dive watch. If you genuinely want to get a good idea of the best dive watche*s*, you would do better to post this question on a diving forum. Most of us don't dive.


But I'd rather have the opinion of the experts on watches, not the experts on diving :-!


----------



## TheWalrus (Mar 16, 2009)

Bolaberlim said:


> But I'd rather have the opinion of the experts on watches, not the experts on diving :-!


Well there is that, but there does also seem to be a lot of divers on this forum as well. Not everyone, of course, but certainly a decent number of people with _some_ experience.

Of course a more detailed discussion of this topic can be found in the "Why are high end dive watches automatics" thread.


----------



## weklund (Apr 17, 2006)

MarkJnK said:


> I'm not rtying to criticize your choice, this is a beautiful watch with a rich history. But doesn't a bi-directional bezel disqualify this watch as a safe diving watch? Especially with todays standards of uni-directional and locking bezels?


I have come to depend on the time up and time down flexibility of a bidirectional bezel. The bezel does not offer ratcheting or locking features which enhance the positive timing to which you refer. Yet I have found over years of diving with my 1680 that the tension spring ring has provided staying power for very accurate timekeeping. Purely my opinion with many years of use.


----------



## Spring-Diver (Jan 26, 2009)

This is the best "Real Diver" I have, a Seiko Marine Master SBDX011.










My best "Desk Diver" has to be the Seiko SBDB001 SD GMT 600m










Now if Seiko would make a Spring Drive Tuna......That would be the best "Diver" period!!!


----------



## jason_recliner (Feb 2, 2009)

But the best dive watch will be the best watch for use while diving. Not the watch with the best brand name, or most hi-tech bezel material, or the most expensive, or the deepest depth rating, or the finest tourbillon, or most diving history and heritage, or techiest movement.

While there are quite a few members of this forum who have extensive dive experience, it is still an extremely small sample compared to the people out there actually diving.



Bolaberlim said:


> But I'd rather have the opinion of the experts on watches, not the experts on diving :-!


----------



## Kent108 (Jan 17, 2007)

I think that's sort of what they were thinking when they made these:

http://www.lindewerdelin.com/Homepage

Hardly cheap enough to be a non-luxury good, though.



jason_recliner said:


> Perhaps not everybody uses a dive computer? Presumably somebody who does dive figured it is a good idea to combine some of the functionality of a dive computer with a watch that can be worn for everyday use, thus negating the need for a dedicated dive computer (one more thing to buy, one more piece of gear to lug around, one more thing to break) in some light duty recreational dive situations (for example, reef diving on a tropical holiday).
> 
> On a less pragmatic level, I think aqualands look great, tough, functional. I remember seeing magazine ads for them in the mid-late 80s (in national geographic I think) and just being blown away by the look and the tech.
> 
> And if we're talking the "best" dive watch, a dive watch that can measure, record, and communicate the depth and other dive related information, and is equally functional in all other areas (i.e. it doesn't leak), is "better" than one which cannot.


----------



## jason_recliner (Feb 2, 2009)

This thread has gotten me interested in what actually is considered by divers to be the best dive watch in the world (and hence by my personal defintion the best dive watch). So I looked it up:

http://www.scubaboard.com/forums/computers-gauges-watches-analyzers/62385-best-dive-watch-ever.html

A lot of love for Aqualands (especially the Hyper Aqualand) and Suunto (especially the Stinger). I was pretty close to the money!

This thread has also convinced me that I 'need' an Aqualand and a Frogman. Just can't decide which to get first.


----------



## scm64 (May 12, 2007)

thewalrus said:


> <snip>
> i personally think that once you get to a certain point it's really just a matter of taste though.


+1


----------



## MarkJnK (Nov 10, 2006)

weklund said:


> I have come to depend on the time up and time down flexibility of a bidirectional bezel. The bezel does not offer ratcheting or locking features which enhance the positive timing to which you refer. Yet I have found over years of diving with my 1680 that the tension spring ring has provided staying power for very accurate timekeeping. Purely my opinion with many years of use.


Thanks for the answer, I especially appreciate that you use it for diving.


----------



## Nehoc (Dec 31, 2008)

TheWalrus said:


> Exactly. To draw the car analogy (that hasn't been done on here before, has it), to say that Rolexes, etc. are _just _desk divers is like saying that the Porsche 911 is _just_ a fancy commuter car. In fact it's not. It's a purpose bred street legal race car. It was designed for that purpose, and the newest versions of the 911 are every bit as capable of jumping onto the track and performing... and that is irrespective of the fact that the typical purchaser of the car is now a paunchy, middle-aged, upper class business type with compensation issues.


Actually, I think a fairer comparison between a Rollie and a Frogman as far as diving/driving is concerned would be to compare a 2-mile/gallon Hummer H1 (that's the rollie) to a 50 mile-per-gallon Prius (that's the Frogman) as a commuter car. The former is over-designed and overpriced (including maintenance prices) in such a way that it is absurd to use it as a commuter car. While the latter is just about the ideal quality/price ratio and is very low-maintenance too. Of course, it is not as exciting to drive, but objectively, and realistically, it is the better choice for a dive watch.

I see a lot of people here who took (and still take I'm sure) their Rolexes diving. I have nothing against that, but I'd like to hear one of them say: "if I lose it on a dive, or if I damage it on a dive, ah, well, I don't care, I'll just spend the five grand and get a replacement". On the other hand, though, I can tell you that if my Frogman dies on a dive, whatever the reason, that's exactly what I will say, and with a smile. Not that the frogman's more likely to die on a dive than the Rollie anyway...

Oh, and don't make me say what I didn't say: that people driving hummers (especially these days) are first and foremost driving these cars because they are over-compensating for being, hum, dimensionally challenged somewhere in their anatomy. And that the Rolex analogy stands for that too. Whoever reads this, please don't be offended, I am only kidding ;-) As much as I don't like Rolexes, I have nothing against people who do like them!! ;-)

Cheers!
Dan


----------



## Nehoc (Dec 31, 2008)

TheWalrus said:


> Well it's made to be worn ironically, I'd assume. And it's a well known fact that sharks find irony to be the least appetizing meal of all.


Lol :-d

Irony it must be. That thing is so bling it couldn't take a ding...o|


----------



## Bolaberlim (Jul 30, 2009)

jason_recliner said:


> This thread has gotten me interested in what actually is considered by divers to be the best dive watch in the world (and hence by my personal defintion the best dive watch). So I looked it up:
> 
> http://www.scubaboard.com/forums/computers-gauges-watches-analyzers/62385-best-dive-watch-ever.html
> 
> ...


Funny enough, this thread also convinced me that I need a Frogman. The aqualand, I was already convinced. They are both ultimate tool watches that I am CERTAIN will be extremely useful to me in the shower. 
This watch thing is more transmitable than the flu...


----------



## Bolaberlim (Jul 30, 2009)

jason_recliner said:


> But the best dive watch will be the best watch for use while diving. Not the watch with the best brand name, or most hi-tech bezel material, or the most expensive, or the deepest depth rating, or the finest tourbillon, or most diving history and heritage, or techiest movement.
> 
> While there are quite a few members of this forum who have extensive dive experience, it is still an extremely small sample compared to the people out there actually diving.


True, but I excluded at the start, the price factor, which is a determinant factor in the choices made by some, if not most, divers. The point is to get opinions based solely on the watch itself, regardless of what is usually associated with it. As stated in countless threads, if I asked only the opinion of divers the question would be "What is the best Casio?" as I believe that G-schocks are in the majority...


----------



## Swordman (Jan 10, 2009)

+ 1 for the 200 series frogman! For all the reasons already mentioned in addition to the corrosion resistant titanium case - better than even the highest grade of stainless steel.


----------



## jason_recliner (Feb 2, 2009)

So which Frig are you getting? I didn't realsie that it is such a minefield. Not that some are dodgy,just that there are too anyawesome variations on the basic theme, it's really hard to know which one to pick. I've narrowedit down to 4, but picking one is impossible.

I've definitely decided on the Aqualand though. The JP2004-07E:










Except that one doesn't have eco-drive, so I might get this one instead (even though I prefer the classic retro look) except I really wanted ana-digi:










But then these lso look great, and eem to have more functions I will probably never use |> (at least, they have an extra digi display):



















Another opton would be to get the JP2004 tocover the ana-digi classic style Aqualand, and then back it up with a Hyper Aqualand. This is sweet, and it can transfer the data from the dives I'm not doing into my PC :-!:










Oh yeah, this is an easy decision! :roll:



Bolaberlim said:


> Funny enough, this thread also convinced me that I need a Frogman. The aqualand, I was already convinced. They are both ultimate tool watches that I am CERTAIN will be extremely useful to me in the shower.
> This watch thing is more transmitable than the flu...


----------



## vjb.knife (Feb 11, 2006)

Nehoc said:


> Actually, I think a fairer comparison between a Rollie and a Frogman as far as diving/driving is concerned would be to compare a 2-mile/gallon Hummer H1 (that's the rollie) to a 50 mile-per-gallon Prius (that's the Frogman) as a commuter car. The former is over-designed and overpriced (including maintenance prices) in such a way that it is absurd to use it as a commuter car. While the latter is just about the ideal quality/price ratio and is very low-maintenance too. Of course, it is not as exciting to drive, but objectively, and realistically, it is the better choice for a dive watch.
> 
> I see a lot of people here who took (and still take I'm sure) their Rolexes diving. I have nothing against that, but I'd like to hear one of them say: "if I lose it on a dive, or if I damage it on a dive, ah, well, I don't care, I'll just spend the five grand and get a replacement". On the other hand, though, I can tell you that if my Frogman dies on a dive, whatever the reason, that's exactly what I will say, and with a smile. Not that the frogman's more likely to die on a dive than the Rollie anyway...
> 
> ...


Yeah well to make that last comment and then expect nobody who likes Rolex to get offended is surprising. I could get ugly here and slap back with some equally moronic comment, but I will just say that it is a cheap shot and it takes a low end intellect to make that type of comment, and I will not respond that way.

I like G-Shocks and own two and they have their place for me which is usually when I am doing work that would trash a nice watch for little reason, like working on my car or when I used to service CNC and steel mill machinery.

As far as diving goes I do dive with Submariners, Seadwellers (don't currently own one), Seamaster, Marinemaster, Sinn U1000S, and others. I will also say that if I lost one of my expensive watches while diving with it (and I do regularly dive them) I would be a little upset, but I have them insured and would simply put in a claim and go get a new one. No real big deal.


----------



## vjb.knife (Feb 11, 2006)

Bolaberlim said:


> True, but I excluded at the start, the price factor, which is a determinant factor in the choices made by some, if not most, divers. The point is to get opinions based solely on the watch itself, regardless of what is usually associated with it. As stated in countless threads, if I asked only the opinion of divers the question would be "What is the best Casio?" as I believe that G-schocks are in the majority...


Of course G-shocks are in the majority as a choice by most divers just as they are in the general population.

I am sure that in the general diving community you will also find that the lower end regulators and other equipment is chosen more often as well. Ask how many diver's are using Titanium Scubapro regulators or the Interspiro Divator Mark II vs. a low end Sherwood or cheaper model regulator from any company and you may also find a similar distribution. How many are diving off the shelf $200 wetsuits vs $2000 Vulcan or DUI drysuits? Think about it.


----------



## Bolaberlim (Jul 30, 2009)

jason_recliner said:


> So which Frig are you getting? I didn't realsie that it is such a minefield. Not that some are dodgy,just that there are too anyawesome variations on the basic theme, it's really hard to know which one to pick. I've narrowedit down to 4, but picking one is impossible.
> 
> I've definitely decided on the Aqualand though. The JP2004-07E:


This is the one I want too. Now I have to find a reasonly priced one. As for the Frog, I'm looking in the European market to see what I can find. I'd like a 200- any 200- I can change the bracelet and bezel if I want to, so I'm not particularly worried about wich one. I got my eyes on one from Germany, let's see how that turns out, the price has to be within my budget. Either that or wait for Xmas and trust my wife will do the right thing :-!


----------



## Bolaberlim (Jul 30, 2009)

vjb.knife said:


> Of course G-shocks are in the majority as a choice by most divers just as they are in the general population.
> 
> I am sure that in the general diving community you will also find that the lower end regulators and other equipment is chosen more often as well. Ask how many diver's are using Titanium Scubapro regulators or the Interspiro Divator Mark II vs. a low end Sherwood or cheaper model regulator from any company and you may also find a similar distribution. How many are diving off the shelf $200 wetsuits vs $2000 Vulcan or DUI drysuits? Think about it.


You're probably right about that too. That's why excluded money of the equation. After it's about the BEST DIVER IN THE WORLD. It's almost the same as going into a cuisine site and asking what is the best food in the world. I know I'll get a lot of different opinions, and it's those diferences that make the thread interesting- I hope...


----------



## trapmonkey (May 10, 2007)

my only problem with quartz divers is that they run out of juice.... I dive an aladin prime, with a suunto viper back up... they are both quartz being digital computers, so the doxa or sinn, sometimes a seiko or citizen aqualand auto serve as mechanical back ups.

again why i have a mech depth gauge on my tank gauge

its been a while since i've had both dive coms fail, but believe me. its best to know how much time has elapsed on your dive when the digitals go down. the doxa bezel is especially useful becos of the us navy table.

over 15 years diving and i'm still here....i guess i'm cautious.

so i like the high end mechs for diving. i also find frogs too complicated in the face.


----------



## cadguy (Jan 16, 2009)

A tough solar Frogman isn't going to run out of juice any time soon.

Best way of knowing what's the best diver watch? Give a range of dive watches to a diver, and one tests them all over a period of time. And after that do a tough test on them including drops, hitting rocks, scrapping against metal parts, etc.

I'm very sure a Frogman will do just fine after the tests.



trapmonkey said:


> my only problem with quartz divers is that they run out of juice.... I dive an aladin prime, with a suunto viper back up... they are both quartz being digital computers, so the doxa or sinn, sometimes a seiko or citizen aqualand auto serve as mechanical back ups.
> 
> again why i have a mech depth gauge on my tank gauge
> 
> ...


----------



## Nehoc (Dec 31, 2008)

vjb.knife said:


> Yeah well to make that last comment and then expect nobody who likes Rolex to get offended is surprising. I could get ugly here and slap back with some equally moronic comment, but I will just say that it is a cheap shot and it takes a low end intellect to make that type of comment, and I will not respond that way.
> 
> I like G-Shocks and own two and they have their place for me which is usually when I am doing work that would trash a nice watch for little reason, like working on my car or when I used to service CNC and steel mill machinery.
> 
> As far as diving goes I do dive with Submariners, Seadwellers (don't currently own one), Seamaster, Marinemaster, Sinn U1000S, and others. I will also say that if I lost one of my expensive watches while diving with it (and I do regularly dive them) I would be a little upset, but I have them insured and would simply put in a claim and go get a new one. No real big deal.


Well, I guess I have a low-end kind of intellect. And you must have too high-end a sense of humour... My joke was based on the commonly known hummer-bashing joke. As I mentioned, I was only kidding, and have no disrespect for Rolex-lovers. I don't like them myself (my personal take on Rolexes is that they are too conservative, stylewise, and overpriced at that too. But once again, Vince, this is just me. I'm the kind of watch-collector who enjoys NOT seing his watch on other people's wrists. I must be selfish too.), but I am not trying to turn anyone off of them either. In fact, I have even gone out of my way to recommend a Rolex, here and there, to people who weren't sure what to get. I recognize the quality and history behind Rolex. They're just not my cup of tea.

Anyway, sorry if I offended you. Good point about the insurance, though, I had not thought of that (but then again, I have a low-end intellect. OK, OK, enough ruminating ;-))

Cheers, (and no hard feelings, I hope!)
Dan


----------



## TheWalrus (Mar 16, 2009)

Nehoc said:


> Well, I guess I have a low-end kind of intellect. And you must have too high-end a sense of *humour*... My joke was based on the commonly known hummer-bashing joke.


Good god man. You're an American. Spell like one.


----------



## Nehoc (Dec 31, 2008)

TheWalrus said:


> Good god man. You're an American. Spell like one.


Actually, funny you should mention this, but as it happens, I learnt English in England. And English is not my mother language either ;-)


----------



## TheWalrus (Mar 16, 2009)

Nehoc said:


> Actually, funny you should mention this, but as it happens, I learnt English in England. And English is not my mother language either ;-)


That's interesting. English is my first language, and, though I was raised (mostly) in Canada, I spell and speak more like an American.


----------



## Nehoc (Dec 31, 2008)

TheWalrus said:


> That's interesting. English is my first language, and, though I was raised (mostly) in Canada, I spell and speak more like an American.


Hey I can't blame you . I can usually blend in quite nicely here, still I often use British spelling over American spelling. Old habits die hard, I guess ;-)

Cheers,

Dan


----------



## jason_recliner (Feb 2, 2009)

The language is called _English_ mate! :-d



TheWalrus said:


> Good god man. You're an American. Spell like one.


----------



## jason_recliner (Feb 2, 2009)

This old thread inspired me to get a Frogman. It arrived today and I understand what all the fuss is about. SENSATIONAL!!! I'm going to try and fit some diving in to my honeymoon next year, just to try it out.

Next stop: Aqualand!


----------



## GunWale (Oct 19, 2007)

lysanderxiii said:


> I cannot speak for anyone else, but I use the quotation marks for a specific reason.
> 
> There are two types of diver's watches: diver's watches (without quotes) are all those watches used by people who dive and includes such watches as GMT Masters, Ironmen, G-Shocks etc, that may or may not be specifically designed and avertised as intended for diving, and "diver's watches" which are only those watches tested under ISO 6425.


_____________

Seems to be tough to find which ones are actually tested to ISO 6425 since it is essentially unenforceable and purely voluntary. It would be nice to see a list of those pieces that actually have gone through the official certified and monitored standards review - a very expensive and time-consuming enterprise for a watch company. For example, Seiko apparently uses what they call an ISO equivalent testing system - but they do not seem to release information about how rigorous this really is or whether each watch is individually tested or just batch tested to some unknown degree???


----------



## GunWale (Oct 19, 2007)

LoL. I agree Shannon about the Spring-Drive Tuna. But I would even settle for 300m Tuna with a 6r15 under the hood )


----------



## Bolaberlim (Jul 30, 2009)

jason_recliner said:


> This old thread inspired me to get a Frogman. It arrived today and I understand what all the fuss is about. SENSATIONAL!!! I'm going to try and fit some diving in to my honeymoon next year, just to try it out.
> 
> Next stop: Aqualand!


Which one did you ended up getting?


----------



## jason_recliner (Feb 2, 2009)

MIRB (GW200MS-1). I'm so glad I chose that one. I was put off by the pink display in the stock pics. In reality the display does look pinkish sometimes, but more often takes on a bronze hue. This Q&D captures the overall look quite well:










The other issue which nearly put me off is the metallic grain through the resin. I have read that it looks cheesy, but also that it is barely noticeable. It is noticeable, in that it looks different to the resin without the metallic particles, but it is not chintzy or blingy or cheap looking. It just adds a depth of colour, and an intresting effect. It is not obvious that there are metallic particles at all unless examining extremely closely.

Too bad they didn't use the same resin with particles for the strap keeper - it is standard resin. :-(


----------



## Bolaberlim (Jul 30, 2009)

jason_recliner said:


> MIRB (GW200MS-1). I'm so glad I chose that one. I was put off by the pink display in the stock pics. In reality the display does look pinkish sometimes, but more often takes on a bronze hue. This Q&D captures the overall look quite well:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I sooo got to get me one of those....


----------



## Steven Dorfman (Feb 14, 2006)

The one I'm currently wearing.

Steve


----------



## glouglou (Oct 29, 2009)

Best diver?
The Ploprofathom of course!



it's my SK007 custom :-d


----------



## jlh2600 (Mar 17, 2006)

trapmonkey said:


> *my only problem with quartz divers is that they run out of juice*.... I dive an aladin prime, with a suunto viper back up... they are both quartz being digital computers, so the doxa or sinn, sometimes a seiko or citizen aqualand auto serve as mechanical back ups.


partly why i'm done with them (for a whiel anyway). 2 of my three g-shocks are completely dead... all were solar. One of them, my 200-2j Frogman, it was one of my absolute favorites, it even had the 2020 battery- not the smaller 1616 like the atomics did (whose failure didn't surprise me as much). ironically my 10 year & 3 year nonsolar/nonrechargeable casio & seiko watch batteries are still going strong meanwhile

the other thing with g-shocks is, years later it's real hard to find their replacement resin surrounds/bands when they start to wear out. and they will wear down.

hard to say, because i thought of them as unbeatable in terms of initial value/looks/function/general awesomeness, but why now a few years later i consider g-shocks as DISPOSABLE dive watches.


----------



## Isthmus (Feb 13, 2006)

I too agree that the best is what best does the job at hand and is recognized by the professionals as such once you add price relative to performance into the equation. Currently I would agree that that title falls to the Frogman, followed closely perhaps by the Citizen Aqualand. Of the Aqualands, IMHO the best one is the 20th anniversary Aqualand:










It is more of an analog dive computer, but you will be hard pressed to find anything more capable that still does primary duty as a watch.


----------



## oca_9i (Sep 9, 2009)

The best dive watch is the german made one ...;-)

Stowa Seatime...with the good ratio price/quality, well made watch :-!










Mine will have the red colored date display :-d










The bezel is changeable as wish...










And also the Provider ...


----------



## hansomegq67 (Jul 12, 2009)

b-)How can any top this bad boy!


----------



## jason_recliner (Feb 2, 2009)

This is the best dive watch in the world. If you don't intend to return to the surface!



hansomegq67 said:


> b-)How can any top this bad boy!


----------



## Featherstone (Apr 16, 2007)

Frogman MIRB, love this watch...Nuno Gomez convinced me to get a Frogman, hey its what he has on his wrist when he makes his world record dives.:-!


----------



## Featherstone (Apr 16, 2007)

Nuno quote when I asked him about his G-SHOCK Frogman...

"It is very reliable dive watch, the one that I used was 10 years old﻿ and it worked perfectly in both of my world record dives."


----------



## bjp (Jul 6, 2008)

hansomegq67 said:


> b-)How can any top this bad boy!


absolutely the most ridiculous watch I've ever seen.

period.

-ben


----------



## lysanderxiii (Oct 4, 2006)

GunWale said:


> _____________
> 
> Seems to be tough to find which ones are actually tested to ISO 6425 since it is essentially unenforceable and purely voluntary. It would be nice to see a list of those pieces that actually have gone through the official certified and monitored standards review - a very expensive and time-consuming enterprise for a watch company. For example, Seiko apparently uses what they call an ISO equivalent testing system - but they do not seem to release information about how rigorous this really is or whether each watch is individually tested or just batch tested to some unknown degree???


Seiko probably uses JSA JIS B 70203 Diver's watches - Classification and performance.

This, like most national standards covering the same application as an approved ISO standard, is the same text as ISO 6425, just written in Japanese. For all intents and purposes, they are the same standard.

The same applies to DIN 8306 Diver's watches; safety requirements and testing, which is the German version of ISO 6425.


----------



## Outlawyer (Feb 21, 2009)

Best diver doesn't necessarily mean prettiest or classiest diver. If I had a Fifty Fathoms or UN Maxi, I wouldn't wear it in the swimming pool, much less dive with it. 
Casio or Suunto for real diving.


----------



## cestommek (Aug 19, 2007)

Pita Oceana.


----------



## kripaws (Jun 30, 2008)

Bolaberlim said:


> I mean the best of the best? In terms of qualiy, design, funcionality, image, etc... what is the best of all the wonderful watches out there, is there an extinct one that surpasses the current ones? Let's see what are the opinions of the experts out there.
> 
> My experience with top of the line watches is VERY limited, but from what I see around on the web and on this forum, one that I find outstanding is the Seiko marinemaster 300. I also like a lot of other watches like the Panerai Submersible- any one of them-, the DSSD, or a myriad of other options, but if I had to chose the BEST one, I don't know which one would it be.
> 
> What's your opinion?


IMHO, and not in any particular order:
GP Sea Hawk Pro ll, Panerai, Anonimo, Kobold. 
Really like my GP and Anonimo. Anonimo looks like no nonsense total tool. Draws compliments everywhere.
GP can go from all day water sports to the gambling tables in St.Maarten with only a bath in fresh to wash off the salt. A two minute strap change from factory rubber to a custom leather changes the piece from a tool to a sophisticant in less time than it takes to say "banco"!!! Kobold also...straight forward, austere,with an "I mean business" look. The PAM is a pure cult classic that will live on and on and on.......Love em all!!!!!


----------



## jason_recliner (Feb 2, 2009)

If it's good enough for some guy I've never heard of, it's good enough for me! :-!



Featherstone said:


> Frogman MIRB, love this watch...Nuno Gomez convinced me to get a Frogman, hey its what he has on his wrist when he makes his world record dives.:-!


----------



## bjp (Jul 6, 2008)

jason_recliner said:


> If it's good enough for some guy I've never heard of, it's good enough for me! :-!


Thank you! This made my virtual day.

-ben


----------



## Bolaberlim (Jul 30, 2009)

jason_recliner said:


> If it's good enough for some guy I've never heard of, it's good enough for me! :-!


Best quote of the year. And coming from Chuck Norris, no less!!!


----------



## Nehoc (Dec 31, 2008)

Well technically, that can be said of almost any dive watch since they are, for the most part, oversized, over-performing (at least in theory) chunks of metal.

At least, this one's the sh#t when it comes to its specs. And check out the threads from the people who actually own one, it's not quite as unwearable as some Invictas out there or some of those huge russian divers. Sure, it's no Rolex, but, hey, it's half the price of the DeepSea without discount and it puts it to shame in terms of performance...

Cheers!
Dan



bjp said:


> absolutely the most ridiculous watch I've ever seen.
> 
> period.
> 
> -ben


----------



## Dr. Robert (Jun 10, 2008)

my sister dated a guy who did salvage diving for a living................for work he wore a Seiko dive watch....his Rolex sub was for dress.


----------



## Devl (Feb 26, 2006)

None of them, you should use a real diving computer analog or digital.


----------



## supawabb (Aug 27, 2007)

Devl said:


> None of them, you should use a real diving computer analog or digital.


WHAT??? lol you've got to be kidding me!


----------



## Ginner (Feb 8, 2008)

...they look pretty cool 'naked'.


----------



## subkrawler (Oct 26, 2006)

Devl said:


> None of them, you should use a real diving computer analog or digital.


Diving computer....[/URL]


----------



## Salmosalar (Sep 4, 2009)

*Easy....*

Either CITIZEN AUTO-ZILLA or SINN UX GSG. :-!

I own 'em, that is why they are the best! :roll:

:thanks


----------



## lysanderxiii (Oct 4, 2006)

Devl said:


> None of them, you should use a real diving computer analog or digital.


But, a diving computer won't tell you how long until happy hour at the hotel...


----------



## JAD3703 (Feb 11, 2006)

Whichever one is on your wrist at the time!

Seriously, though: for a pure, functional diver that is designed for reliability, durability, functionality and readability, take your pick from anyone of a large number of quality timepieces (Rolex, Omega, Kobold, Marathon, Blancpain, Seiko, Citizen, etc, etc). If I had one watch to take with me somewhere to rely on for an extended period of time, it would be my older-style Kobold Seal on a NATO, closely followed by my Marathon TSAR on the new OEM black rubber dive band.

But there really are a lot of excellent dive watches out there these days.

James


----------



## PSV (May 19, 2009)

there is of course no such thing as "the best" dive watch, it is all up to each divers preferences, tastes and use-case scenarios.

having said that, Rolex Submariner and/or Sea Dweller (incl Deep Sea) would get my vote as it is the original and certainly one of the most tested, tried and bomb-proof automatic watches out there.


----------



## stadevene (Jul 24, 2009)

<Mike Myers>I'm as happy as a little girl</Mike Myers>

I won an Aqualand JV0010-08E for a ridiculously good price off the bay today. Now I'm just praying it arrives before the 25th as I'm heading off on a week long dive trip where it will get a heap of bottom time.


----------



## adolfo araujo (Jun 8, 2008)

Spring-Diver said:


> This is the best "Real Diver" I have, a Seiko Marine Master SBDX011.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## olalj (Apr 30, 2009)

jason_recliner said:


> I'm neither a diver nor an expert, but I'm going to go with an Aqualand of some sort. Seems to me like an indication of depth would be useful whilst underwater. I've never read about anyone having trouble with their Aqualand, either, so they sound extremely reliable.


I'm a diver and you are correct. Even though nowadays you usually use a dive computer it's always good to have a backup. Still use my Aqualand from 1997... of course with that reasoning the Tissot SeaTouch also deserves a mention

Ola


----------



## rajenmaniar (Feb 8, 2006)

olalj said:


> Even though nowadays you usually use a dive computer it's always good to have a backup. Still use my Aqualand from 1997... of course with that reasoning the Tissot SeaTouch also deserves a mention
> 
> Ola


Re: I'm a diver and you are correct. Should be qualified with- In my opinion.


----------



## jason_recliner (Feb 2, 2009)

in your humble opinion! ;-)



rajenmaniar said:


> Re: I'm a diver and you are correct. Should be qualified with- In my opinion.


----------



## ADAN (Feb 13, 2006)

The best my Frogman GWF-1000


----------



## ADAN (Feb 13, 2006)

verydark said:


> best diver? For diving? No doubt: The frogman. Rolex, breitlings, gp, omegas and etc are "desk divers" to say the best, they were divers a long time ago, nowdays they are just high quality pieces of jewelry, almost the only ones a man can wear, but just that. Some poeple may thinks they´re buying a "tool" watch when they take a rolex but the fact is that 99% of that people never dive seriously, not even recreational... Marketing make us think we are supermans for wearing some watches but the truth is that real "action mans" wears g-shock and most of us just talk sitting on a desk. That said i much prefer an omega po than a frogman, but for diving there´s no possible comparison.


+1 ;-)


----------



## Bolaberlim (Jul 30, 2009)

Bolaberlim said:


> I sooo got to get me one of those....


And... I just did:-!


----------



## fachiro1 (Jan 24, 2007)




----------



## jason_recliner (Feb 2, 2009)

Nice one - what are your impressions?



Bolaberlim said:


> And... I just did:-!


----------



## Bolaberlim (Jul 30, 2009)

jason_recliner said:


> Nice one - what are your impressions?


Not here yet, should arrive in a couple of days. I had just pulled the trigger and was so excited that I had to share :-!

I'll let you know what I think of it. I ended up buying a GW-200 too |>


----------



## music_healing (May 27, 2008)

I dont know about , the whole world
but at least in my collection.. this is still the best



















:thanks


----------



## Bolaberlim (Jul 30, 2009)

jason_recliner said:


> Nice one - what are your impressions?


Finally got it. This one is definitely a keeper!! I'll post photos later along with some comments :-!


----------



## orangeology (Jan 7, 2009)

i totally knew what would be coming here. 
question too vague, if intended?

it's a question like 'what is the strongest special force in the world'?
answers would be flooding with 'navy seal', 'delta force', 'french foreigns' or 'SAS' or whatever...
(hey i know some of you have already got intrigued by this question. no not here...) 

lotta best dive watches. the best at diving, the best at showing off, the best at price/quality ratio, the best at whatsoever.

by far, the answer i like most was 'the one you like'. 145% agreed.
indeed, all the watches above look soooo good.

ah. the one i like is the one on my wrist now. IWC Aquatimer 1000m.


----------



## clonetrooper (May 6, 2009)

I concur!!
I my case that would be the Megalodon...or the Baliha'i


----------



## krs (Nov 10, 2006)

well, a great dive watch also has to look cool afterwards at a bar as you open a bottle of red stripe beer. so i will have to go with an lm7.


----------



## pharmao (Jan 10, 2010)

1. Rolex Sea Dweller
2. Rolex Sea Dweller
3. Rolex Sea Dweller


----------



## dimitribouras (Jan 19, 2010)

Probably the "classic style" Rolex Submariner without the date and also the "Red" Submariner too.


----------



## ZetaM (May 26, 2010)

Verydark said:


> Best diver? for diving? No doubt: the frogman. Rolex, Breitlings, GP, Omegas and etc are "desk divers" to say the best, they were divers a long time ago, nowdays they are just high quality pieces of jewelry, almost the only ones a man can wear, but just that. Some poeple may thinks they´re buying a "tool" watch when they take a Rolex but the fact is that 99% of that people never dive seriously, not even recreational... marketing make us think we are supermans for wearing some watches but the truth is that real "action mans" wears G-Shock and most of us just talk sitting on a desk. That said i much prefer an Omega PO than a frogman, but for diving there´s no possible comparison.


I completely agree :-!


----------



## SHANE 1000 (Mar 28, 2006)

*SIMPLE*

*The best in the world is the one you love to wear all the time. until that happens? who know's.*


----------



## ap10046 (Nov 1, 2009)

Helson Shark Diver PVD on Black Nato!
IMHO the ultimate Tool Watch!

I just took my SDDS to the dizzying depths of 18 FEET in my local swimming pool and good GOD, I would love to know what 6,600 FEET would feel like!!!! LOL


----------



## masx (Dec 26, 2008)

Blancpain 50 Fathoms!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## WJBecker (Sep 24, 2009)

*



SIMPLE

The best in the world is the one you love to wear all the time. until that happens? who know's.

Click to expand...

+1
For me, I love my UTS and Wilson as a backup timer for my Shearwater and VR3 Dive computers.


















*


----------



## Sub4 (May 5, 2009)

music_healing said:


> I dont know about , the whole world
> but at least in my collection.. this is still the best
> 
> 
> ...


PLUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUS 1!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!1:-!:-!:-!|>|>|> So much that it....o|o|o| HURTS!!!!!!!!|>


----------



## Rafael_T (Mar 17, 2006)

*Seadweller.*

no contest. Reliable, Robust, badass.


----------



## polaco23 (Aug 24, 2008)

you guys are all wrong. the best dive watch has been on the wrists of real divers for decades. and still is the best dive watch. period.

Citizen aqualand CO23. boom! your welcome.


























accept no substitutes. b-)


----------



## dshap (Feb 20, 2008)

polaco23 said:


> you guys are all wrong. the best dive watch has been on the wrists of real divers for decades. and still is the best dive watch. period.
> 
> Citizen aqualand CO23. boom! your welcome.
> 
> ...


 +1 OMG that is the best thing I have ever seen in my life! I'll give you a million dollars for it!


----------



## polaco23 (Aug 24, 2008)

dshap said:


> +1 OMG that is the best thing I have ever seen in my life! I'll give you a million dollars for it!


sorry shap not for sale at that low price. that would be a good investment for ya though. b-)

;-)


----------



## WatchAdct (Jan 25, 2010)

question for all: what would you say is more important? durability or appearance?


----------



## Brad2064 (Mar 3, 2010)

What about the Breitling Avenger Seawolf or Doxa 5000T?


----------



## Lagunatic (Jun 3, 2010)

Rolex Deepsea.


----------



## Guest (Jun 16, 2010)

polaco23 said:


> you guys are all wrong. the best dive watch has been on the wrists of real divers for decades. and still is the best dive watch. period.
> 
> Citizen aqualand CO23. boom! your welcome.
> 
> ...


sorry my friend, but purely in my eyes that would be near the bottom of my list....one of the ugliest watches I've seen


----------



## supawabb (Aug 27, 2007)

highway61 said:


> sorry my friend, but purely in my eyes that would be near the bottom of my list....one of the ugliest watches I've seen


I definitely give this a +1 :rodekaart I as well find it pretty hard on the eyes. If being ugly hurt, this watch would be dead :-d


----------



## kiwidj (Sep 24, 2007)

For me, durability is more important.


----------



## Bolaberlim (Jul 30, 2009)

kiwidj said:


> For me, durability is more important.


I think both durability and appearance are important. Between the two, I agree durability, but if it doesn't look good will I want to wear it on my wrist? On the other if it looks good, I want to wear it on my wrist but if it only lasts me 5 years, will I feel upset? Probably... I think both are important, and because one doesn't have an impact on the other, they both can be achieved so the question doesn't make much sense...

BTW: I never thought when I started it that 8 months later this thread would still be here


----------



## jlh2600 (Mar 17, 2006)

WatchAdct said:


> question for all: what would you *say* is more important? durability or appearance?


We would all _say_ durability.


----------



## ivan_seawolf (Sep 25, 2008)

Brad2064 said:


> What about the Breitling Avenger Seawolf or Doxa 5000T?


 +1 to that and I actually use it for diving! The best diver's watch is the one that is BEING USED FOR ACTUAL DIVING!!


----------



## Frogman4me (Apr 8, 2010)

highway61 said:


> sorry my friend, but purely in my eyes that would be near the bottom of my list....one of the ugliest watches I've seen


What does that have to do with being the best diver watch in the world. If your watch fails and looks good does it help you under water?


----------



## dstb (Jun 22, 2010)

I think you need to break it down into 2 categories. Tool diver and dressy diver. Some do a decent job at both. Some not. I love the Doxas but they are definitely more of a tool diver.


----------



## Bolaberlim (Jul 30, 2009)

fay520 said:


> it is really very hard to choose! I think you should go to ask the specialized watch makers, they will know which kind of brand watches will be the best for you!


Well, this thread is kinda old...I'd expect it to be dead by now... plus I got a very good idea of what the majority thinks is the best watch, and actually made a purchase based on it...


----------



## seikomatic (Jul 6, 2006)

*the best diver watch in the world?*

best to come.


----------



## Paquito63 (Oct 27, 2009)

verydark said:


> best diver? For diving? No doubt: The frogman. Rolex, breitlings, gp, omegas and etc are "desk divers" to say the best, they were divers a long time ago, nowdays they are just high quality pieces of jewelry, almost the only ones a man can wear, but just that. Some poeple may thinks they´re buying a "tool" watch when they take a rolex but the fact is that 99% of that people never dive seriously, not even recreational... Marketing make us think we are supermans for wearing some watches but the truth is that real "action mans" wears g-shock and most of us just talk sitting on a desk. That said i much prefer an omega po than a frogman, but for diving there´s no possible comparison.


|> *+1*


----------



## Prospex (Sep 28, 2009)

Frogman4me said:


> What does that have to do with being the best diver watch in the world. If your watch fails and looks good does it help you under water?


I Agree |>


----------



## vjb.knife (Feb 11, 2006)

polaco23 said:


> you guys are all wrong. the best dive watch has been on the wrists of real divers for decades. and still is the best dive watch. period.
> 
> Citizen aqualand CO23. boom! your welcome.
> 
> ...


I am pretty sure that I have known more "real divers" than just about anyone here and I seem to remember one guy that had one, but I don't think he wore it on a gold two tone bracelet. Boom, back at yah.


----------



## bk_grover (Nov 4, 2010)

Ahhhh zombie thread invasion!


----------



## cecil (Dec 9, 2010)

for me is best divers Orient 300m black and Seiko Marinemaster.;-)


----------



## t20569cald (Sep 5, 2009)

Bolaberlim said:


> I mean the best of the best? In terms of qualiy, design, funcionality, image, etc... what is the best of all the wonderful watches out there, is there an extinct one that surpasses the current ones? Let's see what are the opinions of the experts out there.
> 
> My experience with top of the line watches is VERY limited, but from what I see around on the web and on this forum, one that I find outstanding is the Seiko marinemaster 300. I also like a lot of other watches like the Panerai Submersible- any one of them-, the DSSD, or a myriad of other options, but if I had to chose the BEST one, I don't know which one would it be.
> 
> What's your opinion?


While being an older thread, someone has just posted, so i will add, what type of diving is the watch going to do?
There are big differences, so one watch may be the " best for scuba diving" while not relevant for commercial diving.
Free diving, ice diving, tech diving, Nitrox diving, Trimix diving, bell diving, surface miixed gas diving, surface O2 diving, etc, etc.


----------



## Rhino-Ranch (Oct 19, 2008)

Just when I thought it was safe to go back in the water with my Seiko Black Monster, now I have to reasses and get a dive watch for:

snorkeling
swimming in the pool
jetski
kayaking
hang gliding over water
sailing
deep sea fishing tuna, sharks & marlin
inshore fishing for flounders and porgies
hot tubbing
tubing on the river
whitewater rafting
going to the aquarium to see orca show
singing in the rain
changing water in goldfish bowl
visiting friends in Brisbane

this is going to cost me big bucks !



t20569cald said:


> While being an older thread, someone has just posted, so i will add, what type of diving is the watch going to do?
> There are big differences, so one watch may be the " best for scuba diving" while not relevant for commercial diving.
> Free diving, ice diving, tech diving, Nitrox diving, Trimix diving, bell diving, surface miixed gas diving, surface O2 diving, etc, etc.


----------



## t20569cald (Sep 5, 2009)

Rhino-Ranch said:


> Just when I thought it was safe to go back in the water with my Seiko Black Monster, now I have to reasses and get a dive watch for:
> 
> snorkeling
> swimming in the pool
> ...


Thats only 43% of possible uses Jim, so its going to cost you alot more!


----------



## chaserolls (Jul 27, 2007)

Rhino-Ranch said:


> Just when I thought it was safe to go back in the water with my Seiko Black Monster, now I have to reasses and get a dive watch for:
> 
> snorkeling
> swimming in the pool
> ...


----------



## Rhino-Ranch (Oct 19, 2008)

Todd,

Can you at the very least tell, what watch you recommend I wear when_ singing in the rain ?_

Jim



chaserolls said:


>


----------



## 2BATTRANGER (Feb 7, 2010)

Rhino-Ranch said:


> Just when I thought it was safe to go back in the water with my Seiko Black Monster, now I have to reasses and get a dive watch for:
> 
> snorkeling
> swimming in the pool
> ...


All excellent reasons to add ONE MORE WATCH to the collection!! Thanks for the ideas Jim!! I'll have to use a few of these ideas on the wife!


----------



## wielingab (Feb 16, 2006)

highway61 said:


> sorry my friend, but purely in my eyes that would be near the bottom of my list....one of the ugliest watches I've seen


Im could be a ugly thing, but it was the watch in 1985, which started the divecomputer thing.

It's the first watch which included a divetime and depth feature in one watch.

It was the watch who definatly states Citizen as the world leading in divewatches.

Heck even the Cousteau team did wear them, so they much be the ultimate dive watch.

No looks, but every mm a real dive watch.

Haha, just my comments, but it is a REAL dive watch and only devoloped with that in mind and after one update in 1995 still going strong (and available) after 26 years of production. Citizen must have some done good in 1985.

How come everybody hates it and yet you still can buy this watch brand new?

Bart

Of course, as a scuba diver I have the same watch, only the version from 1995, not 1985. Every diver must have such a watch in his/her collection, period....

update: I thought I replied to the post with the watch, this is of course reffering to the Citizen (classic) Aqualand...


----------



## Clino (Jan 19, 2011)

For me...Frogman


----------



## shox (Oct 17, 2012)

Ecozilla


----------



## vuhuynh (Jan 29, 2009)

IWC DEEP ONE.

It tells time, record depth sans air gauge.
Just like the old depth gauge console of the old days before dive computer

The reason some diver wear dive watch during a dive is either a habit or as a back up of dive time record.


----------



## bhall41 (Sep 28, 2010)

I regard the distinction being drawn by some between so-called "tool watch" divers and "dressy" divers as unhelpful. IMO "tool watch" divers are no more fit for purpose than "dressy divers". A more useful distinction, IMO, is whether you are willing to let your dive watch collect scratches and dings through everyday use as a sports watch or whether you baby it. Are you prepared to let you $6,000 ceramic Sub take a beating? Some people would no doubt answer yes, but many others would answer no.

The Sea Dweller (not the Deep Sea) gets my vote as the best dive watch in the world, with the Sub a close second. The Seamaster SM300 and the Planet Ocean get honourable mentions.


----------



## scheersmarc (Apr 9, 2012)

If I have to choose a real diver with the following perks :

- great lume
- +44 mm
- built tough
- reasonable priced : max. 1500 USD

I would go for the Deep Blue Dephtmaster 3000


----------



## Beater (Feb 3, 2012)

What a bizarre fossil of a thread love it lol. a couple of fresh evidence based points -

Comex rig divers were outfitted with Rolex Seadweller watches. Comex divers set numerous world record depth dives using Seadweller watches. In 1988 they broke the record when they reached 534 metres performing a deep pipeline connection. Their watches were sea dwellers.

I'm just blabbing from wiki so it must be true!

cheers


----------



## NSG1Tausend (Mar 27, 2006)

Well for me.............................it was these 3, wish I never sold the Omega, and Rasmus.

Regards
Robt


----------



## Le Chiffre (Nov 11, 2012)

Omega Seamaster. I love this watch.


----------



## Bangbro (Dec 9, 2011)

Ap ROO Diver


----------



## twll (Jan 31, 2012)

Bangbro said:


> Ap ROO Diver


Yikes. Wrong side of ugly - looks and cost. :-!


----------



## starx (Jul 23, 2012)

twll said:


> Yikes. Wrong side of ugly - looks and cost. :-!


Always something nice to say, don't you? Just because you can say something, doesn't mean that you have to. You'll probably just call yourself honest, but after reading another post you made I'd say it's bordering on trolling.


----------



## BACKDRAFT710 (Aug 3, 2009)

If you are going to dive, go with Aegir CD2!!!!


----------



## mondrayuk (May 23, 2010)

Doxa Subs - see my signature and go to DOXA WATCHES SWISS MADE WATCHES since 1889 l Clive Cussler Edition | SUB 1200T PROFESSIONAL DIVE WATCH !!NEW model!! to look at the models. The history goes back to the late 60s and Jenny even before. Professional divers #1 choice and all of mine perform so well without any problems at all. The original ones withstand the test of time and the modern ones meet current requirements easily.


----------



## Vig2000 (Jul 5, 2012)

I like the boutique brands. Case in point is the Korsbek Oceaneer (1000m water resistance). Just a beast of a diver. Top grade 2892-A2 movement, Fricker case, bead blasted 316L, great lume (detailed specs attached). Awesome German design with unique hands. And of course, very reasonably priced. Would never give up my Korsbek. Honorable mentions go to Sinn, Dievas, JLC, Rolex DSSD, Pita, CX Swiss, and many others.


----------



## Rojote (Oct 30, 2009)

Need I say more...


----------



## katobayker (Jul 6, 2008)

If I was a professional diver I would buy the IWC Aquatimer. And have a 1-2K meter backup with tritium tubes.......

The best dive watch in the world is one you found on the beach that someone lost and costs them over 2k........(their homeowners replaced it for them when they got back to the city anyways)


----------



## AB94 (Apr 12, 2012)

ulysse nardin acqua perpetual


----------



## Papichulo (Dec 24, 2010)

A Suunto D9 dive computer, but to accompany it I would be happy with my Squale.


----------



## iinsic (Feb 18, 2010)

I started diving more than 45 years ago. I've dived with Omegas, Rolexes and many in between ... close to a couple dozen. Every diver and/or watch enthusiast will have their own opinions about the "best" diver, but to me the best is the Submariner. I've had four of them in the past 32 years and all were superlative underwater watches. But my current Sub-C is the best of the lot. I owned a Deepsea briefly, but it doesn't hold a candle to the venerable Sub (it was like the cartoonishly bloated muscles of a ball player on steroids).

i also give points for how the watch does after I exit the dive boat and head to a dressy dinner. In that category the Sub-C also shines, followed by the Seamaster Pro. And another big failing for the Deepsea.

Rob


----------



## army scope jockey (Mar 10, 2009)

Sinn UX S GSG 9


----------



## f308gt4 (Feb 25, 2013)

Interesting thread. 

I agree with many that say there is no "best". However, it seems like you really can't go wrong with the Rolex Sea-Dweller or Sub. I think someone mentioned that it is a great watch that can go from a dive to dressed up at the restaurant afterwards. 

FWIW, for myself, I bought an Omega PO over the Rolexes for the following personal reasons: Arabic numbers on dial, display back. These are just my preference. It was a close call, however- I love the sea-dweller. Just prefer some of the features of my PO.


----------



## uwsearch (Dec 22, 2012)

the best is the next...


----------



## sutan (Apr 9, 2013)

easy...
Rolex Oyster Perpetual Submariner, and
Rolex Oyster Perpetual Sea-dweller.


----------



## Bangbro (Dec 9, 2011)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## danielk (Jul 28, 2009)

The one you are currently wearing.


----------



## kasemo (Jun 11, 2011)

danielk said:


> The one you are currently wearing.


*Or,whatever she`s wearing.......

*


----------

